# Micromaster 440 Operator Panel AOP



## Paul (30 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Wir haben vom Kunden 2 Stück AOP (Advanced Operator Panel für Micromaster 4) 6SE6400-0AP00-0AA1 zurückbekommen. Die Dinger bringen nach dem aufstecken die Meldung *"No language block. Must be load from PC"*. 
Keine Ahnung was die damit getrieben haben (Aussage ist natülich "GARNICHTS"). 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man die Dinger wiederbeleben kann, bzw lohnt der Aufwand überhaupt?

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus

MfG
Paul


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 März 2009)

hallo,
das sieht nicht gut aus, scheinbar haben sie alle sprachen gelöscht, das ist pech, im handbuch steht dazu: eine einmal gelöschte sprache kann nicht wieder hergestellt werden, also tonne.


----------



## edison (10 März 2011)

Ich kram den Thread nochmal vor.
Vor mir liegt ein AOP, welches seit ein paar Jahren im Schrank liegt.
Anscheinend ist die Batterie leer und somit das AOP unbrauchbar geworden (!)
Fehlermeldung ist die gleiche.
Neue Batterie bringt nichts.

Also: vorsorglich Batterieen wechseln
Vorsicht: Dazu muß die AOP Platine während des Batteriewechsels von einem Umrichter mit Spannung versorgt werden.

Bin mal gespannt, was die Supportanfrage bringt.


----------



## edison (10 März 2011)

So, Support hat eben zurückgerufen

UNGLAUBLICH
Das Teil ist wirklich Schrott - Teile der zum Betrieb notwendigen Firmware sind durch die Batterie gepuffert und können nicht wiederhergestellt werden.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle mit sonem Teil irgendwo in der Pampa bei einem Kunden zu stehen geht mir die Galle hoch.

Der tolle Rat von Siemens:
Bei einem BOP gibts das Problem nicht, wenn ich keine Parametersätze zu speichern hätte wäre das doch die bessere Alternative.

Meine Erkenntniss:
Lenze baut auch schöne Umrichter - morgen schraub ich mal ein Keypad auf und schau nach, ob denn da eine Batterie drin ist


----------



## IBFS (10 März 2011)

*Das ist krank*

Das ist krank!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 März 2011)

Ich hatte die Tage auch mal ein nettes Erlebnis mit einem älteren AOP auf einem neueren Umrichter MM440. Offensichtlich hat sich mal an den Fehlernummern etwas geändert. Die Meldung auf dem AOP war eine andere als die in der Startersoftware. Die Meldung in der Startersoftware war die richtige.


----------



## MSB (10 März 2011)

Also es gibt da schon noch lustigere Sachen, das hier z.B.:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/11668672

Wehe wenn man das braucht, und man kein BOP zur Hand hat ...

Imho bekleckert sich Siemens bei deren Frequenzumrichtern allgemein nicht mit Ruhm,
um nicht zu sagen, das die Dinger teurer Sondermüll sind.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (10 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Also es gibt da schon noch lustigere Sachen, das hier z.B.:
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/11668672
> 
> Wehe wenn man das braucht, und man kein BOP zur Hand hat ...
> ...


Die FAQ ist von 2002. Meinst du das das immer noch so ist? Dann ist das wirklich schwach von BigS. :-(


----------



## MSB (10 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Die FAQ ist von 2002. Meinst du das das immer noch so ist? Dann ist das wirklich schwach von BigS. :-(



Darum geht es gar nicht, natürlich ist das Problem zwischenzeitlich behoben.

Allerdings wenn ich hier jetzt alles aufzählen würde, was ich mit Siemens-Umrichtern,
allen voran mein guter alter Freund MM440, an Problemen gehabt habe, dann könnte ich wirklich  :sm12:

Insofern ist das nur ein weiterer Punkt in einer Kette von nicht rühmlichen Problemen.


----------

